# Error 1158 for Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

I just bought a computer and received a couple free games along with it - Age of Empires III and Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends. When I try to install Rise of Nations, first, AutoRun does not kick in, and I have to go into the cd manually to run the setup. I tried starting setup.exe. When I do so, I get an error with the number 1158, but with no description - simply the number. I know it is not my pc, since I've been able to install AoE and several other games and applications through my optical drive. Also, I know it is not a damaged cd because I was able to install on a different pc. 

I can't get ahold of Microsoft, and the pc manufacturer says they can't help. If anyone could shed some light on this, I'd appreciate it.

Windows XP Home SP2
AMD 64 x2 3800
EVGA 7300 GT


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, after much research i beleive the problem may be with your dual core CPU.
It seems a number of games (not only ones from microsoft) display this error on dual core systems because windows manager has used all of its system handles for objects. 
The exact definition of the error is:
"The current process has used all of its system allowance of handles for Window Manager objects."

In all cases that i could find a patch that supports dual core systems fixed it instantly. Unfortunately Big Huge Games has not yet released a patch for ROL and in an interview which stated that a patch would be coming out "soon", nothing was mentioned about Dual core support.
If there was a way you could switch of one of the cores and test it then that would be very useful.

Also, you stated that you installed it on another Pc, was it dual core or single?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

That is unusual - I do not believe it really is a problem with Dual Core processors though. I have RoL installed on my dual-core without any problems.

It's possible the CDs you obtained are damaged/corrupted. I would recommend returning them and getting an exchange for another copy. It may be a bit tricky since it came with your computer, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks guys - I contacted Microsoft via telephone, but had to cut the call short as I had to head out. The rep said that in all likelihood, this would be caused by either a corrupt OS (although unlikely since this pc is brand new) or a corrupt disk. The only thing I would think, though, is that this would not work on other pcs either if it was a cd issue. 

In my research, however, it seems that there is either 1.) a problem with the .ini file, and I need to edit it - or 2.) there is a problem with the language file, and I need to edit that before I can run the .ini file. What's funny is that I can still access everything on the disk, just not get it to install. Anyway, I cannot find anyone who has the original files for me to compare them to. Cellus - since you said you have it, is there anyway you could post your .ini file? For some reason, I cannot access my 0x0409 file - says the cd is not in the drive and cannot access it. For some reason that is pointing me towards that.. I don't know.

Oh, and another thing that might be relevant is that when I put the disk in, there is no image or icon in the thumbnail - just the default where windows has no default program to open it. Anyway - here is my .ini file.

[Info]
Name=INTL
Version=1.00.000
DiskSpace=8000	;DiskSpace requirement in KB

[Startup]
CmdLine=
SuppressWrongOS=Y
ScriptDriven=1
ScriptVer=11.0.0.28844
DotNetOptionalInstallIfSilent=N
OnUpgrade=1
RequireExactLangMatch=0404,0804
Product=Rise Of Legends
PackageName=Rise Of Legends.msi
EnableLangDlg=N
LogResults=N
UI=1000
DoMaintenance=N
ProductCode={CADDE354-C78C-46CB-A006-E2B178EFC271}
ProductVersion=1.00.0000
SuppressReboot=Y
Skin=setup.isn
PackageCode={42E0A0B5-5765-4FA8-9CE2-8CF3E1328C5F}
CloneSetupExe=Y

[MsiVersion]
3.1.4000.2435=SupportOSMsi30
2.0.2600.0=SupportOS

[SupportOSMsi11] ;Supported platforms for MSI 1.1
Win95=1
Win98=1
WinNT4SP3=1

[SupportOSMsi12] ;Supported platforms for MSI 1.2
Win95=1
Win98=1
WinME=1
WinNT4SP3=1

[SupportOS] ;Supported platforms for MSI 2.0
Win95=1
Win98=1
WinME=1
WinNT4SP6=1
Win2K=1

[SupportOSMsi30] ;Supported platforms for MSI 3.0
Win2KSP3=1
WinXP=1
Win2003Server=1

[Win95]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=950
PlatformId=1

[Win98]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=10
MinorVerMax=11
BuildNo=1998
PlatformId=1

[WinME]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=90
MinorVerMax=91
BuildNo=3000
PlatformId=1

[WinNT4SP3]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=1381
PlatformId=2
ServicePack=768

[WinNT4SP6]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=1381
PlatformId=2
ServicePack=1536

[Win2K]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=2195
PlatformId=2

[Win2KSP3]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=2195
PlatformId=2
ServicePack=768

[WinXP]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=1
MinorVerMax=2
BuildNo=2600
PlatformId=2

[Win2003Server]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=2
MinorVerMax=3
BuildNo=2600
PlatformId=2




[Languages]
count=1
default=409
key0=409
[Rise Of Legends.msi]
Type=0
Location=Rise Of Legends.msi
[Setup.bmp]
Type=0
[WindowsInstaller-KB893803-x86.exe]
Type=0
Location=WindowsInstaller-KB893803-x86.exe
[instmsiw.exe]
Type=0
Location=instmsiw.exe
[ISScript.msi]
Type=0
Location=ISScript11.Msi


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

As an update, I finally got Microsoft to send me a new set - so I'll be receiving that in 7-10 days. If nothing comes of that, I'll update again.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck with the new discs and if that doesn't work let us know.
To me it seems like an OS issue but i hope i'm wrong:wink: .

Anyway...good luck, it's a great game.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can check your system files for corruption by running the System File Checker.

In your command prompt type: sfc /scannow
Make sure to have your Windows CD handy as any files that need to be replaced will need to come from your CD.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, the CDs came in. It begins to install, and now, by chance, I have a new and completely unrelated error. I get a 1305 error, where it is unable to read a certain .wav file. I tried to install on another pc and it hangs up at the exact same place - unable to read this certain file. The entire 1st CD installs, but this file on the 2nd is where it is getting the error.

I assume it's another defective disc.

What do you think?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it does sound like another bad disc.

Can you see any scratches on the disc, or any bits of muck that might be getting in the way?

In this case you have two options, either ask microsoft for another disc and pray that they send you a good one, or take a look at this http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=118156 thread for tips and try and clean the disc yourself.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

I tried cleaning it with no help.

I tried a desktop install but that doesn't work. I tried Xcopy to see if I could figure it out, but I get this:

D:\CDCheck.exe
D:\Disk2C~1.cab
File creation error - The parameter is incorrect

I tried calling Microsoft 3 separate times - the first time no one could point me in the right direction and was sent in circles. The next two times, when they said there was no wait or a 2 1/2 minute wait, I was on hold for over an hour with no answer, so I hung up. I'll be calling again today to see if I can finally speak to a human.

I would email or chat with them online, but I need the product ID number - only attainable if I have the game installed. So yeah, have to wait on the phone all day.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, with the risk of sounding like a broken record - they are sending me ANOTHER set of discs. I'll update again after that.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

Egh - I get the exact same message once again - unable to read this certain .wav file. I think I'm going to just give up...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Never Surrender!
Do you have a spare CD or DVD drive that you can switch with your current one, it might be a problem with the laser, you can, as i said, try using another drive or you can run a laser cleaner through it and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

While I suppose that may be a possibility, I find it pretty unbelievable. I tried this new set on my dad's pc - same error - as well as on my girlfriend's pc - same error. 

However, what are the chances that a brand new set of disks is corrupted on the exact same disk, at the exact same spot?


----------



## HammerOfTheGods (Nov 1, 2006)

You got AoE III and ROL and you have an AMD processor? You ordered off ibuypower didn't you? You got it easy man, I have to send my whole system back because I have what appears to be a bad video card or motherboard.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 6, 2006)

No, I just ordered a new case, mb, psu, cpu, and video card from CyberPowerPC.


----------

